
Nerdalize schedules work on CPUs to heat homes - coryfklein
https://kccnceu18.sched.com/event/DqwF/kubernetes-advanced-scheduling-for-heating-showers-ad-van-der-veer-boris-mattijssen-nerdalize-bv-intermediate-skill-level
======
advanderveer
It was super cool to present our company at KubeCon, we got loads of good
questions and positive feedback! I work for Nerdalize, if you have any
questions feel free to ask me. The video of our talk can be found here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8MFm2jwXpA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8MFm2jwXpA)

